# Bamboo Fly rod repair



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Hoping the OGF community can help me out here. I have my grandfather's bamboo fly rod. Two of the eyes need repaired (their being held on by electrical tape). I've found a few shops out west who do repairs but I would like to stay local. Can anyone recommend a local repair shop, say eastern Ohio or western PA? Hoping they can not only repair, but also tell me the manufacturer and what weight line to use. The original sticker on it rubbed off long ago. My grandfather passed in 1949 and this was ultimately passed down to me so I'd love to have it fixed and done properly.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> Hoping the OGF community can help me out here. I have my grandfather's bamboo fly rod. Two of the eyes need repaired (their being held on by electrical tape). I've found a few shops out west who do repairs but I would like to stay local. Can anyone recommend a local repair shop, say eastern Ohio or western PA? Hoping they can not only repair, but also tell me the manufacturer and what weight line to use. The original sticker on it rubbed off long ago. My grandfather passed in 1949 and this was ultimately passed down to me so I'd love to have it fixed and done properly.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Rewrapping guides is no big deal, many locals can do it. If you post some good closeups of the handle and reel seat, you may be able to find out the maker. Some rods have no $$ value, but great sentimental value. Take your time and research it, pics help a great deal. John


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The rod only holds sentimental value for me and will likely end up hanging on a wall once repaired. Here are some close up of the handle and original sticker.































Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## saultfish (Feb 14, 2007)

that looks like whats left of a Montague emblem


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

saultfish said:


> that looks like whats left of a Montague emblem


I was researching this evening and thought the same thing. Thanks for the feedback. My grandfather passed away in '49 so I'd mostly like to see it repaired to the point where it would be a nice wall hanger.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Get on WVangler. Com look up “Canoetripper” s posts , I believe he had one done same sanario, Guy in western Pa. one of the best, reasonably priced I guess guy is one of the best east of the Mississippi GUI just turnaround time


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> Hoping the OGF community can help me out here. I have my grandfather's bamboo fly rod. Two of the eyes need repaired (their being held on by electrical tape). I've found a few shops out west who do repairs but I would like to stay local. Can anyone recommend a local repair shop, say eastern Ohio or western PA? Hoping they can not only repair, but also tell me the manufacturer and what weight line to use. The original sticker on it rubbed off long ago. My grandfather passed in 1949 and this was ultimately passed down to me so I'd love to have it fixed and done properly.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


There is a fly rod shop in downtown Chagrin Falls. They may be able to help. Or about 5 miles from there is an Orvis shop along Chagrin Blvd. They certainly can help with the fly line if not the repairs.


----------

